# Ive taken up biking



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jun 3, 2010)

Well i know theres no mountains here in Florida but ive started riding my uncles hybrid bike around i like it alot more than running, 12miles on a bike is fun, theres so many paved trails in and around orlando and a few that are unpaved.. Wheres the best place to get a  i guess starter bike, i went to the local bike shop and wow didnt see anything less than 279 and saw a few in the 2k range which well is nuts tome, i stopped at walmart and ya they have 26inch mens bikes for 88bucks but how good can those be, is craigslist the way to go?  Target had a few nice bikes in the 1-200 range.. Just something to use appx 3times a week on mostly pavement maybe 10-15miles each time, any suggestions?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2010)

Craigslist will probably be the cheapest option, though it may not be the best one if you don't know what you're looking at.  What kind of bike do you want, something just for tooling around on bike paths?  Or do you plan on hitting some offroad trails?  I've seen pictures of what looks like some good single track in FL.

Regardless of what you want I'd steer clear of Walmart, Target, and the like.  If you're going new then the LBS is the best bet.  They can set you up with a bike that will fit your needs and fit properly.  The better bike and service is worth the extra money.


----------



## Marc (Jun 3, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Craigslist will probably be the cheapest option, though it may not be the best one if you don't know what you're looking at.  What kind of bike do you want, something just for tooling around on bike paths?  Or do you plan on hitting some offroad trails?  I've seen pictures of what looks like some good single track in FL.
> 
> Regardless of what you want I'd steer clear of Walmart, Target, and the like.  If you're going new then the LBS is the best bet.  They can set you up with a bike that will fit your needs and fit properly.  The better bike and service is worth the extra money.



What B said.  If you actually want to stick with the sport go to a bike shop.


And 2k buys a lower-intermediate road racing bike.  I've seen bikes at races in the 12k range; that's nuts time.

As a matter of fact, 2k is not unheard of just for a nice wheel set.


----------



## hammer (Jun 3, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Craigslist will probably be the cheapest option, though it may not be the best one if you don't know what you're looking at.  What kind of bike do you want, something just for tooling around on bike paths?  Or do you plan on hitting some offroad trails?  I've seen pictures of what looks like some good single track in FL.
> 
> Regardless of what you want I'd steer clear of Walmart, Target, and the like.  If you're going new then the LBS is the best bet.  They can set you up with a bike that will fit your needs and fit properly.  The better bike and service is worth the extra money.


+1

Back in the early 90s the spouse and I went to a LBS and bought two   basic model HT mountain bikes for recreational riding.  Paid around $300   for each.  Both bikes are still in use today...get them tuned up at a   bike shop periodically but that's about it.

If all you will be doing are shorter recreational rides then I would get   a basic bike at a LBS.  Prices when I bought for my son a few years  ago  were around $300-$400 and that was for a purchase in prime season.   You  can always upgrade to an uber-expensive bike later on if you  become an  enthusiast.


----------



## Marc (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm an unenthusiastic enthusiast.


----------



## Rambo (Jun 3, 2010)

This is what I would do. (I already have 5 used bikes, 1 old 27" road bike, 1 old Raleigh 3 speed, 3 used mountain bikes).

I would buy one of these at Walmart. A 29" wheeled Mongoose mountain bike with front and back mechanical disc brakes for $199. A hardtail with a solid fork. Then I would buy different tires depending on the target usage. For me I ride mostly on pavement so I would take off the knobys and put on a narrower hybrid tire or slick for less rolling resistance. So you are taking a mountain bike and for the price of new tires/tubes converting it to a hybrid with disc brakes.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/29-Men-s-Mongoose-Impasse/13398137


----------



## Marc (Jun 3, 2010)

I wouldn't even let someone pay me $200 to take one of those Walmart turds.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 3, 2010)

Rambo said:


> This is what I would do. (I already have 5 used bikes, 1 old 27" road bike, 1 old Raleigh 3 speed, 3 used mountain bikes).
> 
> I would buy one of these at Walmart. A 29" wheeled Mongoose mountain bike with front and back mechanical disc brakes for $199. A hardtail with a solid fork. Then I would buy different tires depending on the target usage. For me I ride mostly on pavement so I would take off the knobys and put on a narrower hybrid tire or slick for less rolling resistance. So you are taking a mountain bike and for the price of new tires/tubes converting it to a hybrid with disc brakes.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/29-Men-s-Mongoose-Impasse/13398137



Why not just buy a crap hybrid?


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 3, 2010)

Marc said:


> I wouldn't even let someone pay me $200 to take one of those Walmart turds.


This.

I was blown away by new bike prices when I got back into the activity. Expect $800 minimum for entry level bikes of minimal quality levels (give or take depending on type of bike). Walmart is not a good place to buy a bike.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> This.
> 
> I was blown away by new bike prices when I got back into the activity. Expect $800 minimum for entry level bikes of minimal quality levels (give or take depending on type of bike). Walmart is not a good place to buy a bike.



I wouldn't go that far.  Lower end bikes from a LBS will be just fine for cruising around, and will still be _way_ better than wallyworld type stuff while also being significantly cheaper than $800.  It all depends on what he wants to do with the bike and how much he thinks he'll be riding.  More information on his intentions is needed before much more can be recommended.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 3, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I wouldn't go that far.  Lower end bikes from a LBS will be just fine for cruising around, and will still be _way_ better than wallyworld type stuff while also being significantly cheaper than $800.  It all depends on what he wants to do with the bike and how much he thinks he'll be riding.  More information on his intentions is needed before much more can be recommended.



Years ago when I went to take my wife to buy a bike she was set on spending as little as possible. I had her ride a few bikes in different price points. Once we hit the $400 - 500 dollar range her eye's opened up. You just have to go to a bike shop and spend some time riding a bunch of bikes until you settle on one that works both performance and price wise for you. You will also get a lot more support at a bike shop for repairs and what not than you will from that teenager that put together the walmart POS. Look for last years models that are discounted or if you find something you really like that's too pricey see if you can find it used somewhere first.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 3, 2010)

Yea, perhaps "give or take" was not enough of a clarifyer. There are reasonable quality cruising around town bikes for a lot less than $800 for sure, half as much or even less. But it is amazing how quickly 3x per week for 10-15 miles can increase when you enjoy it. Might as well go for something of reasonable quality that has good resale if it isn't something you stick with or that you don't need to upgrade if you do step up participation. 

Regardless, Craigslist for a used is a great option. Tough to do that without being familiar with products and specs, though. You don't know what is a deal or not.


----------



## hammer (Jun 3, 2010)

I think the problem is that you have asked a bunch of gear whores on AZ what their opinions are...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Years ago when I went to take my wife to buy a bike she was set on spending as little as possible. I had her ride a few bikes in different price points. Once we hit the $400 - 500 dollar range her eye's opened up. You just have to go to a bike shop and spend some time riding a bunch of bikes until you settle on one that works both performance and price wise for you. You will also get a lot more support at a bike shop for repairs and what not than you will from that teenager that put together the walmart POS. Look for last years models that are discounted or if you find something you really like that's too pricey see if you can find it used somewhere first.



I agree and $400-$500 is significantly less than $800 in my book.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Yea, perhaps "give or take" was not enough of a clarifyer. There are reasonable quality cruising around town bikes for a lot less than $800 for sure, half as much or even less. But it is amazing how quickly 3x per week for 10-15 miles can increase when you enjoy it. Might as well go for something of reasonable quality that has good resale if it isn't something you stick with or that you don't need to upgrade if you do step up participation.
> 
> Regardless, Craigslist for a used is a great option. Tough to do that without being familiar with products and specs, though. You don't know what is a deal or not.



I'm not saying your wrong, but throwing out $800 as a minimum doesn't make sense to me, especially for someone who's just looking to cruise.  I'm just guessing on his intended use based on his post and what's he borrowing currently.  I also doubt that he's looking to spend anywhere near $800 if he's questioning spending $300ish at the LBS.  There's nothing wrong with spending less, but you obviously get what you pay for.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 3, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm not saying your wrong, but throwing out $800 as a minimum doesn't make sense to me, especially for someone who's just looking to cruise.  I'm just guessing on his intended use based on his post and what's he borrowing currently.  I also doubt that he's looking to spend anywhere near $800 if he's questioning spending $300ish at the LBS.  There's nothing wrong with spending less, but you obviously get what you pay for.


Yea, agreed. I just didn't type very well in my response so I appreciate your clarifying. "minimal quality levels" is obviously dependent upon intended use and preference for performance. Most roadies probably look at my bike as significantly below their minimal quality levels, heh!

Regardless, I think we all certainly agree that LBS is the way to go, not Walmart. The cheapest offering at a LBS is going to likely be significantly better quality than Walmart's best offering.


----------



## Sky (Jun 4, 2010)

1) Why is it I'm channeling that vid clip posted somewhere in here on "looking for advice on buying a car"?  She should buy a Miata.  You're not listening...etc.  Awesome!

2) The challenge with the Walmart bikes (and the like)...is they are not repairable.  Stamped parts etc, Spokes in a size that don't exist in any local bike shop, etc.  So you'll buy that $200 bike (or $88...whatever) and ride it for a year (or less), then either buy a new rim when a spoke breaks (for $50 or more)....OR...you'll rebuy that same bike to "keep saving money on bike purchases".

So, finding a name-brand bike for your price is the way to go...local shops may have a trade-in, a left over, or the on-line shopping routine (Craig's, Ebay, wahtever).

I just took my antique roadbike to a local shop.  $104 to get it all cleaned up, new tires (probably not the best tires available on the market), new brake cables etc.  They guy cleaned up all the paint and chrome.  Nice Nice!  It's a Schiwnn SUper Sport (vintage 1978).

http://oldtenspeedgallery.com/owner-submitted/thomas-b-s-schwinn-super-sport/

This is NOT my site....but it's the smae color and look of my bike.  The frame is huge (which is why I bought it in the first place).  Can't recall the frame height....but it's up there.

Good luck with the bike hunt!!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 4, 2010)

By no means am I overly knowledgeable about much biking but I can relate it to my teaching experience.

When parents want to get their kids a band instrument, several of them opt for the Wal-Mart/ Sam's Club/ Costco route seeing that they are less expensive than what they get through the local instrument shop.  For $150 you can get a saxophone compared to the $1,000 you pay new through the shop.

The problem is (like Riv said) they are pretty un-repairable.  The parts are cranked out and are sometimes composed of lesser materials.  It works great for a little while but once something on it fails, usually the rest goes by pretty quickly.  Thus, the kid gets frustrated with playing their instrument and it usually makes them practice less.  Since the goal here is to make you want to ride more, I say skip the large retailers.

Bottom line, +1 to what people have been saying about going to a good, reputable LBS and trying out a few different bikes.  Better to find something you like and costs a few hundred more to help you enjoy your ride!

Good luck.


----------



## Rambo (Jun 4, 2010)

I picked up 3 used piece of crap mountain bikes, dirt cheap - walmart type and I have had it with the el-cheapo thumb shifters and twist handle shifters that freeze up, stick and don't work.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 4, 2010)

Rambo said:


> This is what I would do. (I already have 5 used bikes, 1 old 27" road bike, 1 old Raleigh 3 speed, 3 used mountain bikes).
> 
> I would buy one of these at Walmart. A 29" wheeled Mongoose mountain bike with front and back mechanical disc brakes for $199. A hardtail with a solid fork. Then I would buy different tires depending on the target usage. For me I ride mostly on pavement so I would take off the knobys and put on a narrower hybrid tire or slick for less rolling resistance. So you are taking a mountain bike and for the price of new tires/tubes converting it to a hybrid with disc brakes.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/29-Men-s-Mongoose-Impasse/13398137





Rambo said:


> I picked up 3 used piece of crap mountain bikes, dirt cheap - walmart type and I have had it with the el-cheapo thumb shifters and twist handle shifters that freeze up, stick and don't work.



Doesn't this statement contradict your first post?


----------



## Rambo (Jun 4, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Doesn't this statement contradict your first post?



I admit that I am not that knowledgable about bicycles. Looks like you all are right about a local bike shop having superior quality bikes than the box stores. When I encounter serious bicyclists I ask them many questions in an attempt to learn more.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jun 5, 2010)

Thx for all the info guys, so i did stop in a local bike shop yes the hybrids start at about 400 for entry level but just driving it around the parking lot etc u can see how well built they are to the walmart crap etc, and they give ya a year of tune ups ect where as if u buy it from a big box store your kinda on your own.  I plan on biking at least 3times a week hopefully more and i dont plan on doin it for 4months then quitting so im not gonna buy some 2k bike but then again i am gonna need something a little bit better than a targer or wallyworld bike, just gonna have to save up a little bit, its like that old saying u get what u pay for.  I will be mostly on pavement trails, maybe once and awhile in the woods, theres some great trails around here in orlando some 27miles long.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 5, 2010)

Something I read a while back on MTBR.com was that most bikes sold in department stores and large sport store chains a technically toys. While bikes sold at bike shops have to meet standards of the US DOT.


----------



## Sky (Jun 6, 2010)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Thx for all the info guys, so i did stop in a local bike shop yes the hybrids start at about 400 for entry level but just driving it around the parking lot etc u can see how well built they are to the walmart crap etc, and they give ya a year of tune ups ect where as if u buy it from a big box store your kinda on your own.  I plan on biking at least 3times a week hopefully more and i dont plan on doin it for 4months then quitting so im not gonna buy some 2k bike but then again i am gonna need something a little bit better than a targer or wallyworld bike, just gonna have to save up a little bit, its like that old saying u get what u pay for.  I will be mostly on pavement trails, maybe once and awhile in the woods, theres some great trails around here in orlando some 27miles long.



Congrats!  Keep hunting and try different bikes.  Lots out there in that range....and if you're going to invest and ride...make it worth your while.  Keep us posted!


----------



## billski (Jun 9, 2010)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Thx for all the info guys, so i did stop in a local bike shop yes the hybrids start at about 400 for entry level but just driving it around the parking lot etc u can see how well built they are to the walmart crap etc, and they give ya a year of tune ups ect where as if u buy it from a big box store your kinda on your own.  I plan on biking at least 3times a week hopefully more and i dont plan on doin it for 4months then quitting so im not gonna buy some 2k bike but then again i am gonna need something a little bit better than a targer or wallyworld bike, just gonna have to save up a little bit, its like that old saying u get what u pay for.  I will be mostly on pavement trails, maybe once and awhile in the woods, theres some great trails around here in orlando some 27miles long.



Hey Corn Chip Man,

I would think a hybrid would be good for your application.   I used to have a 12-speed road bike, but I wanted something more upright.  I have a Trek 7200, which I really like for in-town, suburban tooling around and bike paths and roads at speed.  It's been really good on the gravel and earthen paths.  I'm fairly laid back as y'all know.    

While I got mine new (gift), the 7200 was about the knee in the price curve after which the return on investment got dubious given my skill levels and ambitions.

I do pretty good buying used.

My daughter is looking to buy an around-town bike.  We saw several Craigslist for well less than 400.  There are lots of suburbanites who buy a really nice bike, use it a few times then it sits. Spouse insists they get rid of it.  I've seen some nice deals out there on Craigs, in all the cities we looked.

Here are some ideas:
Trek 800 for $275
Trek 6500 for $250, $245


----------



## HD333 (Jun 9, 2010)

Another vote for Craigslist here.  Ride a bunch of bikes at your lbs, see what feels best, then search Craigslist for a match. That is what I did when I realized how much the bike I wanted was going to cost new.


----------

